
New Site, Who Dis? - httpsterio
https://httpster.io/article/2020-06-07-new-site-who-dis/
======
httpsterio
Inspired by the previous discussions [1][2] I finally decided to dedicate
myself to actually set up a personal home for my projects that's not just a
portfolio used in job searching.

The recent thread [3] about about "the small web" was especially inspirational
for me, as some of the projects shown there returned the awe and wonder I used
to associate with discovering what the internet is about.

Usually I've abandoned website projects as soon as I hit an ankle-high wall as
I don't feel confident in my skills nor my interest as a human. The previous
HN discussions helped me change my perspective on the value of permanency,
dedication and general prolificness.

RSS is not dead, 2020 will be the year of (my) blogs!

[1]([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23237559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23237559))

[2]([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23205588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23205588))

[3]([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23326329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23326329))

